# Difficult question about possible 3rd IVF Child



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

I know that I have been VERY blessed and I am so lucky to have two beautiful ICSI girles... but......

I really, really want another baby!!! (and so does DH!!!)

Does anyone know if clinics will consider IVF cycles for baby number 3?  I have previously been told that they will only treat you for two children, and no more... .is this true?

I hope I don't upset anyone by asking, I am aware some people may feel I am just darned lucky to have my two wonderful girls and I should shut up about any more.....

Thanks for any help you can give....

Dobby


----------



## Tinks2 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Dobby
I have no idea what the protocol is on this but just wanted to say go for it and good luck.
Wishing you all the very best
Tinks
xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Dobby* I don't know the answer but would be interested to find out as in my ideal world (ha! ) I would have liked 3-4 children. I'd like to think that if you're paying for tx (which you and I for that matter would be) then they should treat you regardless. I've never read about health risks as such. Hope you find out but will do some research too.

Karin

xxx


----------



## gerry42 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have been in the presence of an I.V.F. expert when he has said "I.V.F. is there to give a couple the size of family they desire."  Obviously there will be cost implications and the medical and social history of the family need to be taken into consideration, but there must be scope out there somewhere for further treatment.

Regards Gerry


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Dobby - I had twins from my 1st attempt and I'm about to start D/R for another go! No one has said to me that I cannot have the tx only that a SET is recommended due to the risk of another set of twins.

GL and wanting another baby is totally up to you and your DH, do not let anyone make you feel bad for wanted to expand your family  

Louisex


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Dobby,

I know I have been told here that they will only help you have 2 children, but that is NHS. If you are private then I don't see why they would put a limit on it.

Good luck!

Chux xx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Dobby,

I know I've been extremely fortunate to not need IVF or ICSI but my gp was happy to refer me for tx to ttc ds3 and the clinic were happy to help us (and that was NHS)

Sending you lots of luck

S xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

Could I double check with you ladies? Me and DH are talking about lo no 2, I assumed that I would have to pay for tx as I now have a lo so my criteria has changed, where we live we get 3 goes on the NHS so does that mean for no2 we could have that attempt on the NHS? Does that make sense?   x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Unfortunately every area is different *MAL* so you'd need to check with your GP or PCT, but fingers crossed for you.

Chux xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Well it would be a nice surprise if we could so defo going to find out, been pricing up ICSI today     
Thanks Chux   sorry to gate crash your thread Dobby x


----------

